# Hive Box Table



## Jarred1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

I loathe putting my hive boxes on the ground (on top of my cover) when I remove them. Just the bending over is something takes the fun out of checking hives. I was wondering if anyone had a slick design that they use to rest their boxes on? Hopefully something that is moveable and can leave in the yard... yes I am lazy.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

An earlier thread with some ideas ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?257547-Portable-Beekeeper-Workbench

Something that I find handy in many places is an aluminum step/table from HF: https://www.harborfreight.com/step-stoolworking-platform-62515.html

Supposedly $30, but frequently available for $20 (particularly with a coupon; print this one).


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Find a one-piece, plastic play table made for children. They are UV stable, lightweight, and strong enough for 3-4 full supers. They are low to the ground - perfect height. I've seen them for around $15.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I've always just used the neighboring hive . . .


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

I use a redwood grill table that has wheels on one end. The table is thirty years old and is almost as good as new. It is about mid thigh high.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

MichiganMike said:


> I use a redwood grill table that has wheels on one end. The table is thirty years old and is almost as good as new. It is about mid thigh high.


I use old wrought iron aquarium stands. They make great tables and are very stable because you can step on them to drive the legs into the ground.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I just leave some “weathered” hive bodies in the yard and use them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My home yard is paved, I use a flatbed grocery cart. Or the neighboring hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I set two empty boxes on the ground with a bottom board on top of that. That's my table... then I stack the boxes I remove onto that. If that gets too tall (it seldom does) I put two more empties on the ground and repeat.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

My bees always propolize the fool out of everything. If i set a box down, it glues itself to whatever i put it on. Now I usually set boxes on their front face when i take them off. I don't squish as many bees that way either. The frames stay put fine with all the handy glue they use in there. In robbing season i just bring an empty deep with me and use that as my table so i can still have the cover on.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the big brother of the one Radar said from Home Depot. The 4' long one from gorilla.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

The back rack of a 4 wheeler - works for me


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I use pallets.


----------



## Farmercal (May 19, 2015)

I use a dual-wheel wheelbarrow with a piece of plywood on top. I roll it from hive to hive and it's big enough to hold two hive bodies. It is also the right height to keep me from having to bend over with that heavy deep full of honey. It has worked well for us for two years now.


----------

